# My GSD Cujo & Dutchie Pup Lÿka



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's my male GSD Cujo at 21 months old, he weighs in at 66lbs, so a small frame for a GSD, but smaller german shepherds have grown on me alot since I got him, I like the slightly smaller dogs 

My puppy Lÿka is still at the breeders in Holland, these are photos sent to me by Elly Elsenaar (thankyou!), I get my pup the week of April 3rd. She is 8 weeks old in these photos


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm admittedly not at all familiar with the Dutch Shepherds, but she's really something. I'm interested to see pictures of her as she grows.

Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me, but in that last picture, she looks brindle. Is she?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Alicia Mertz said:


> Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me, but in that last picture, she looks brindle. Is she?


Yeah dutch shepherds are brindle... here are photos of her parents...

Mom:









Dad:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

mom looks vastenow, but is dad also?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> mom looks vastenow, but is dad also?


The dad comes out of a litter from Havrevingens Furie, which is NOT a Vastenow line dog, bred with Havrevingens Harma, which IS a Vastenow lined dog. Harma came out of a Oscar v.d Vastenow x Presto v.d Vastenow litter. So basically my pup is 3/4 vastenow and 1/4 something else. All FCI papered, but who the hell knows if papers are true or not, I'm just gonna assume they are LOL.

The dad is called Avanstien, he is titled in KNPV PH1, I don't think my pups mother (O'Storm v.d Vastenow) is titled in anything, but her littermate is Orzon v.d Vastenow who I'm told is a very nice dog.

What characteristic in the mom makes her \"look Vastenow\" out of curiosity?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Mike, I like smaller framed GSD's too, because I think they are better able to do the work, (quicker & more agile). I'm hoping my guy will be no more than 70 - 75 lbs when grown up. Both of his parents are medium, & the bitch is very very quick!

I hope you post pictures of Lyca as soon as you get her. As we discussed previously, I'm glad she will be a very dark brindle. As I recall from other pictures, her mom is very dark brindle?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Tim Martens said:
> 
> 
> > mom looks vastenow, but is dad also?
> ...


the vastenows are all that much darker base coat and have smaller heads. they appear less like a malinois. the father looks like a typical X-Hollandse Herder that you see in the KNPV (lighter base coat, larger mal type head although looking at the dads pedigree on the bloedlijnen site it's all dutchies). you are aware of the bloedlijnen site?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

it appears that the mother is not 100% vastenow either if orzon (who has an IPO I title) is your pup's mother's littermate. looks like her father's father's side is not vastenow, but the father's mother's side is...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> it appears that the mother is not 100% vastenow either if orzon (who has an IPO I title) is your pup's mother's littermate. looks like her father's father's side is not vastenow, but the father's mother's side is...


Yeah I know the Bloedlijnen site, hadn't paid a whole lot of attention to that, but it appears you are right, I just saw \"Aron v.d Vastenow\" and didn't look any further, but like you saw, Aron is the product of Aron Thijs v.d Strooming x Olga v.d Vastenow, interesting.

Kinda makes me feel a little better knowing there's some other stuff thrown in there, the tight breeding the dutch like always makes me feel uncomfortable from a \"moral\" standpoint LOL, I know it's not the same for dogs... but still.

Interesting observations about the Vastenow dogs body type and structure, I guess it makes sense since the KNPV lines are so heavily based on Mal's.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

My pup \"Shooter\" came from Van Leewuens lines, also FCI registered stuff.I saw a Vastenow female not long ago and she was very similar in type to my pup.Her temperment was also similar...serious.

Greg


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

regardless of pedigrees, i'm sure your girl is going to be fantastic! i bet you can't wait until she's old enough to start working her...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> regardless of pedigrees, i'm sure your girl is going to be fantastic! i bet you can't wait until she's old enough to start working her...


Absolutely! And until then, she can drive me nuts :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> ......I get my pup the week of April 3rd. She is 8 weeks old in these photos ......


Next week!!!!!!   Ooooooh!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Your new pup sounds & looks wonderful. Good luck with her. I agree that the smaller dogs are great. My female is 60 lbs & she is like a missle & is incredibly agile.


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

*Orzon*

Here I found a pic from Orzon the litter mate of O storm van de Vastenow, almost all vastenows dogs are very dark. Our dog is also a Vastenow and named Holland, he is retired now and sailing on a ship with friends of us, he earned his IPO 3 and did a lot of competitions.

Here is Orzon!









And here is Holland!










And here some working photo's


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

That's gonna be one great pup Mike........good luck with her :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

She´s very lovely...say hi to Johan from me will you? I expect al lot of pics when she is with you :lol: 
I promise I will post a lot of pics if Benta turns out pregnant (was bred today).


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thankyou!  I can't wait till next week, I don't know the exact day she comes to me, but I'm really hoping it's Monday LOL.

So you know Johan too? Well, not really surprising is it, I'll tell him you said hi next time I talk to him or Wilma.

And yes be sure to post photos! Everybody loves photos! :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yes I have met Johan. I saw him at our club when he was visiting one of his dogs who was training with us for a short time. Was PH1 titled dog (by somebody else) and was working in security.
Never met his wife though.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Mike, I like what you did with your photo signature thingy. Very cool, the way it changes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah! Do mine!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Yeah! Do mine!


.... no comment.


----------

